

Y Combinator will likely raise a fund that could be several billion dollars - jhonovich
http://www.businessinsider.com/y-combinator-raising-money-for-late-stage-fund-2015-3

======
zck
Interesting -- pg had expressed previously that they didn't want to send
signals by follow-up investing in some companies but not others.

However, a fund of this magnitude wouldn't be sending this kind of signal.
Investing in, say, Dropbox's 2014 funding round doesn't send signals the same
way that investing in Dropbox after Demo Day 2007 would've.

